# 421 Slam - POC



## Suthsayer (Sep 27, 2004)

​*Benefiting Dell Children's Hospital
4 Trout - 2 Red - 1 Flounder**
Sign up by April 7**, 2012
Saturday 4-21 6am - 4:30p
**Weigh in 4:30 Sharp**
Event Dinner and Awards to Follow @ TBA**
For More Info or to Sign up Contact:**
Bryan Barnard**
512-848-0376 **[email protected]* *Sponsored by:*​ *2coolfishing.com*​ *Fish Slick Stringers*​ *TroutSupport.com*​ *DOA Lures*​ ​


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

We might be interested. Do you have a set of rules? Arty's or livebait?


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

I would like some more info also.


----------



## Suthsayer (Sep 27, 2004)

www.421slam.com
Here you go...


----------



## Suthsayer (Sep 27, 2004)

Updated 421slam.com


----------



## Suthsayer (Sep 27, 2004)

The Discussion of a Calcutta is on the Table, if you are fishing the Tournament and want an Auction let me know!


----------



## Suthsayer (Sep 27, 2004)

Less than 3 weeks until the 421 Slam! Get those entries in. Its a lot of fun for a good cause! 
$5 Raffle for Great Prizes during the Awards.
Big Fish Pots plus Laguna Custom Rods
Generous Payouts...

www.421slam.com


----------



## Suthsayer (Sep 27, 2004)

Laguna Custom Rods had donated a 4th Rod! 3 for Big Fish Pot and 1 for Raffle...

Thanks Laguna!!!


----------



## trout218 (Jul 27, 2006)

Team Pink Butterfly are in.
See you down there.


----------

